# Does anyone use Bark Box?  What do you think about them?



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thinking about getting Bark Box deliveries has anyone done this?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, we subscribed for our grandpup .. lots of good toys. She recently turned 5, and some of the earlier toys are still her favourites.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 2, 2021)

*A neighbor in my building uses Chewy. She said it is reasonable, and her dog loves the food and treats.*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

I got a couple.  For most dogs they are great.  For Marley, a waste.  The edibles were fine, but toys, she totally ignores them.  She will fetch food from a puzzle, but that's it. Our former dog, Mikey, had to be hand fed, he was so spoiled.  But, later when he was so sick, it came in handy since he was already accustomed to it.  Another one who ignored toys altogether.


----------

